# Chance of 90D getting autofocus to its 120fps?



## Lukedurward (Nov 2, 2019)

Canon just added 24fps via firmware. Is it also possible for them to add autofocus to their 120fps mode? Is it likely that they would?

I was stoked about 120 but no autofocus is such a buzzkill.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2019)

Given that 120fps is typically used for slow-mo, having no autofocus in it is better for the company image than having crappy autofocus. So, not likely.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2019)

Zero chance. A lens can't likely move that fast.


----------

